# Best Usernames you've encountered



## dilute micro (Jan 20, 2012)

ItsAllAboutMe   <--- never fails to make me smile when this one's playing.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

not sure about the best, but someone on Battlefield 3 the other day had 'BT Homehub 2839T' for some bizzare reason


----------



## gabi (Jan 20, 2012)

I like Elvis Parsley


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

little bobby tables


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 20, 2012)

2bagStu.

On a thread about where users names came from, he replied that his name was Stuart and he had a double colostomy.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

P2PBSH


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2012)

PS3 rulez. While playing B3 on the xbox360.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2012)

Pastor Of Muppets
and
Havana Cigars At Pleasing Prices


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 22, 2012)

I liked crusty bloomer


----------



## dessiato (Jan 22, 2012)

The one here that amuses me is Wayward Bob. I always expect a male. And I've seen the pics so I know she is definitely female!! A fine looking one too.


----------



## albionism (Jun 13, 2012)

Jesus Tits on tf2


----------



## camouflage (Jun 16, 2012)

A Dashing Blade's a good one.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2012)

Urbane Fox, too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2012)

Knickerless cage


----------



## mr steev (Jun 16, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Urbane Fox, too


 
Urbane Worrier made me smile


----------



## bmd (Jun 17, 2012)

I am jimmy mutton face on IOS Gamecenter and rum old cove on Something Awful. 

Now I come to think of it, they set the bar pretty low tbh. I like usernames that are clever plays on words but I'm just not that cool. Or intelligent.


----------



## grit (Jun 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Pastor Of Muppets


 
Arstechnica, right?


----------



## bmd (Jun 17, 2012)

grit said:


> Arstechnica, right?



I think it was here.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Knickerless cage


 


There are some great ones about


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Knickerless cage


 
That was one of mine


----------



## bmd (Jun 17, 2012)

I've just got it, I'm not even joking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

grit said:


> Arstechnica, right?


What?


----------



## grit (Jun 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What?


 
I've seen that username posting on the forum arstechnica about ten years ago.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 17, 2012)

grit said:


> I've seen that username posting on the forum arstechnica about ten years ago.



This thread is confusing. Here's my explanation:

It's in the gaming forum so we're invited to state the best usernames we have come across whilst gaming.

However, people who browse with 'new posts' with no regard to the forum context think the thread is specific to urban and are naming best urban usernames, past and present, who may actually have nothing to do with gaming!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> This thread is confusing. Here's my explanation:
> 
> It's in the gaming forum so we're invited to state the best usernames we have come across whilst gaming.
> 
> However, people who browse with 'new posts' with no regard to the forum context think the thread is specific to urban and are naming best urban usernames, past and present, who may actually have nothing to do with gaming!


 
almost makes you want to shake your fist at the sky


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 17, 2012)

It almost makes me wish I'd explained it ages ago when I couldn't be arsed to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

grit said:


> I've seen that username posting on the forum arstechnica about ten years ago.


Sounds rude. What is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> This thread is confusing. Here's my explanation:
> 
> It's in the gaming forum so we're invited to state the best usernames we have come across whilst gaming.
> 
> However, people who browse with 'new posts' with no regard to the forum context think the thread is specific to urban and are naming best urban usernames, past and present, who may actually have nothing to do with gaming!


I had no idea it referred to gaming. I don't like playing with other people online so I never use my gaming name. I thought this was just about forums


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm absolutely sure that there used to be a poster on here called Y I Otter - always used to make me smile

Can't find them now - which means - they no longer exist or are banned or never existed and they are a figment of my imagination - which would be a shame


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2012)

Ooo! now I've read the other posts about only "gaming" usernames and I feel suddenly stupid

Still - in the spirit of XBox/PS"whatever it is now" gaming - Fuck The fuck off you Mutha fuckers <n word> <derogatory reference to women> <Yo Mama> etc

Wanders off whistling . . . .


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought it was the kittens' forum  .


----------



## grit (Jun 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds rude. What is it?


 
A popular and long running technology website.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

You'd never catch me on one of those!


----------



## Pingu (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to play COD4 as "Dr Snuggles"


----------



## Chz (Jun 18, 2012)

Back in the days of QuakeWorld, I was always getting gibbed by The Quadfather.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 18, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> Can't find them now - which means - they no longer exist or are banned or never existed and they are a figment of my imagination - which would be a shame


 
or they've changed their name


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 19, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> or they've changed their name


 
Yeah!! but how likely is that!! - when you've got a great name like YIOtter - you'd be mad to change that


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/y_i_otter.40135/


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 19, 2012)

Or - of course - that they spell it wrong!!!

and I couldn't find it when I tried to search for it


----------

